# The 4400



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

Any news on the 4400 coming back. I hope it wasn't cancelled.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

[whisper]I'm not going to tell him. YOU tell him.[/whisper]


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I'll tell him.

You can delete your season pass. It's dead.


----------



## hankjr (Feb 14, 2002)

It was, cancelled after last season


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Yah, looks like the normal, average person won


----------



## grant33 (Jun 11, 2003)

Doh! I didn't know this until I saw this thread, which I clicked into expecting to see a return date for the show. BiH USA!!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

It was 50/50 on being cancelled. Apparently the promicin didn't work.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

At least Eureka returns on July 29.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Poo!


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

nirisahn said:


> Poo!


Agreed. The show was definitely going downhill, but it was still better than 75% of the garbage (cough -- reality) shows on TV.


----------



## TomF (Apr 13, 2001)

It was. Months ago. http://www.savethe4400.net/


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> At least Eureka returns on July 29.


And thank goodness we still have Journeyman and New Amsterdam.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

danterner said:


> And thank goodness we still have Journeyman and New Amsterdam.


----------

